# Panzers Cold War startet nicht mehr



## Suppo (10. August 2010)

Auf meinen Rechner und dem meiner Tochter bricht Panzers Cold War plötzlich beim Starten mit dem Profileinstellungen ab.
Hab 2 legale Games die beide mehr oder weniger gut liefen.
Mit AMD P II 940 BE so lala mit dem 750er Intel meiner Tochter recht flott.
Nehme an Probleme mit den Onlinekopierschutz, oder ?

Bei Atari reagiert niemand mehr.

Was tun, habe fast 100.- € für beide Games ausgegeben.

Gruß
 Suppo


----------



## patmaster (11. August 2010)

Steht etwas in der Eiergnisanzeige ?!
Schonmal mit Kompatiblitätsmodus versucht ?!


----------



## Husar (23. Januar 2011)

Suppo schrieb:


> Auf meinen Rechner und dem meiner Tochter bricht Panzers Cold War plötzlich beim Starten mit dem Profileinstellungen ab.
> Hab 2 legale Games die beide mehr oder weniger gut liefen.
> Mit AMD P II 940 BE so lala mit dem 750er Intel meiner Tochter recht flott.
> Nehme an Probleme mit den Onlinekopierschutz, oder ?
> ...



Bevor ich Dir eine Antwort liefere muss ich doch eine Kleinigkeit loswerden.



Tue etwas für Deinen lala PC. Also bei einen AMD *Phenom 2* sollte sich eigentlich die CPU bei so einen "Uraltgame" nahezu langweilen und Däumchen drehen. Ich habe zwar eine 965 BE (mit x4) aber die 3 CPUS stehen quasi auf 0% und die 1 CPU schlägt gerade mal 38% aus - nun ja Windoff will auch etwas vom Kuchen haben. Es ist wohl ehe das Zusammenspiel was bei Dir so lahm ist, den die aufgeführten Komponnenetn scheinen okay zu sein.
Also 50 tacken pro dieses Game. Dat war heftig. Also ich habe mir das Game zwar auch überteuert für 8€ (inkl Versand 3€) gehollt. Bei MediaM gibe es das wohl schon für knapp 2€. Aber meine Stimmung hast Du verbessert. Ich dachte schon ich habe zu viel bezahlt. 
Und nun zu der ehrlichen Antwort. Atari hat leider hier großen Mist gemacht. Also zuerst ein JA zu Deiner Frage. Besteht keine Verbindung zu einen bestimmten Server, so stürzt das Game ab. Atari hat diesen jedoch abgeschaltet. _Hier noch einmal ein SUPI an die Jungs . Ihr habt unter Umständen wenige PCW- Spieler verärget, denn es soll nicht so häufig gekauft worden sein, aber ob die Rufschädigung bzw. dessen Reparatur sich gegen die Kosten des abgeschalteten Servers rechnet ohne vorher evlt zu patchen merkt Ihr dann, wenn Atari dann wieder Geschichte ist _

Die einzige Hilfe ist den I-Netverkehr zu unterbinden. Da gibt es zwei Varianten. 


*Ich bevorzuge die Netwerkkarte im Hardwaremanager abzuschalten und dann geht es.*
Via Firewall - Software vor dem Start des Games den Schutz voll hochfahren, damit kein Verkehr möglich ist.
Die Profis bauen die Karte aus ; 
Desweiteren kannst gerne hier lesen :
*Performanceprobleme / Abstürze bei Cold War - Forums Atari Europe*

Gruss
Husi


----------

